# Skirt Guards



## Bike Guy (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm working on a restoration the has holes in the fender for a skirt guard, a first for me. What do I use to thread through to make a guard?


----------



## Rambler (Mar 10, 2020)

2mm parachute cord works very well and looks correct. Comes in a variety of colors to choose from. You can find it all over Amazon and other places.





						Amazon.com : PARACORD PLANET 95, 275, 325, 425, 550, 750, and para-Max Paracord - Various Solid Colors - Available in Lengths of 10, 25, 50, 100, and 250 Feet of USA Made Cord : Sports & Outdoors
					

Amazon.com : PARACORD PLANET 95, 275, 325, 425, 550, 750, and para-Max Paracord - Various Solid Colors - Available in Lengths of 10, 25, 50, 100, and 250 Feet of USA Made Cord : Sports & Outdoors



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Bike Guy (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks, I'll try that.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------

